# Eura Mobil 716Hb on a Merc 416 Chassis + C2015 Control Panel



## teemyob

Hello all!

My Problem,

I have a Eura Mobil 716Hb with a CBE C2015 Control panel over the door.

The van was purchsed used and the owner has never had the English Version of the instruction/user guide (I do have the German/ Italian one).

Does anyone know where I can obtain one or does anyone have a copy they can copy for a reasonable fee?

I have contacted www.euramobil.de who put me in touch with thier supplier www.cbe.it However they choose not t respond.

I have tried the usual MHF, Google, ASK, MSN etc.

regards
Trev


----------



## 89235

Morning

We have a Eura Mobil 770HB (Fiat chassis) which we imported from Germany so no english instructions. Have managed to get some but can't remember id number of control panel over door, will look when I get home.

Have you tried westcroft (Tel 01543 500775) they are the main dealers for Eura Mobil in the UK, based in Stafford, and have been very helpful to us.


Cheers

Andy & Rachel


----------



## teemyob

*C2015-Em Panel*

Hello Everyone!,

Managed to get a reply from cbe in Italy and if anyone would like .pdf copy please e-mail me or send me a message on here and I will forward you a copy.

Trev


----------



## ChristineH

Hi Trev,

Your message was posted years ago but I wondered whether you still had the pdf English Version of the instruction/user guide for the Eura mobil 716 HB as we have just purchased a used one and do not understand a word of German.

Also what tax class was it given by the DVLA as I am not sure ours is correct.

Thank you
Christine


----------



## teemyob

*Message*



ChristineH said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Your message was posted years ago but I wondered whether you still had the pdf English Version of the instruction/user guide for the Eura mobil 716 HB as we have just purchased a used one and do not understand a word of German.
> 
> Also what tax class was it given by the DVLA as I am not sure ours is correct.
> 
> Thank you
> Christine


Hello Christine.

I do have the file but it is on another hard drive I am having a few issues with.

If you cannot get it from CBE, let me know. I will do what I can.

My Eura Mobil was a Private Heavy Goods ("PHG") as the 716HB is over 3500kG's. This means it is cheaper than a PLG by £20.

TM


----------



## ChristineH

Hello
I will give cbe a try thanks. We had hard drive problems before it was a nightmare but luckily someone from our it department at work took the memory out and put into another computer so we could at least get all our photos off I try and remember to back up now!

I thought ourswould be PHG as it is 3300 unloaded with MPW 4600kg so I am really confused as they wrote to me saying as I had not sent them enough money they were only sending me 6 mths tax and a credit note for the difference as the engine was over 1600! 

I wonder how it will be recorded in respect of the emission zone which we have just discovered we live inside I thought it was only for lorries.

Kind regards
C


----------



## teemyob

*recorded*



ChristineH said:


> Hello
> I will give cbe a try thanks. We had hard drive problems before it was a nightmare but luckily someone from our it department at work took the memory out and put into another computer so we could at least get all our photos off I try and remember to back up now!
> 
> I thought ourswould be PHG as it is 3300 unloaded with MPW 4600kg so I am really confused as they wrote to me saying as I had not sent them enough money they were only sending me 6 mths tax and a credit note for the difference as the engine was over 1600!
> 
> I wonder how it will be recorded in respect of the emission zone which we have just discovered we live inside I thought it was only for lorries.
> 
> Kind regards
> C


Hello C,

The official class tax of a Mercedes 416CDi Eura Mobil is PHG. The Engine if 2002-2005 build year is Euro III. So I think you are safe, for the time being.

Trev


----------



## ChristineH

strange I wonder why DVLA decided we were PLG (which is under 3500kg) and charged us £205. Euro III is bad news as we live in London! Looks like next task is finding out the cost of a particle filter. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## matelotmax

HI

I am having trouble with my control panel & would love an english copy of the manual.
Could you e-mail a copy to me please.
I am: [email protected]

Cheese Gromit

Max ;-)


----------



## matelotmax

Hi Christine,

I realise that this is a decade later but I am also after that manual.
Do you still have a copy?
I have also contacted Trev but am trying to cover all my options.

If you do have a copy, would you be so kind as to send me a copy?

I am: [email protected]

Cheese Gromit

Max


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

matelotmax said:


> Hi Christine,
> 
> I realise that this is a decade later but I am also after that manual.
> Do you still have a copy?
> I have also contacted Trev but am trying to cover all my options.
> 
> If you do have a copy, would you be so kind as to send me a copy?
> 
> I am: [email protected]
> 
> Cheese Gromit
> 
> Max


Max, if you don't reply to this I'll email you but it'd be worth opening the wallet and paying your subs (you've lurked long enough   , you have been asked several times for more info on the other thread.


----------



## gaspode

Downloadable manual and full wiring diagram here:

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/cbe_PC100_drawing_STD_Version.pdf

There are lots of minor variations for individual M/H manufacturers but they're all based on a very similar basic design.


----------

